# Reloj Digital, Horas, minutos y segundos



## lalosanc (Dic 1, 2012)

*Hola a todos, quisiera que me ayudaran en realizar un reloj digital pero primero comprobado en multisim 10, por que es un proyecto final y seria una verdadera lastima que el circuito no funcionara y compre el material que en algunos casos no es barato, e intentado con muchos de los diagramas topológicos pero al tratar de comprobarlos en multisim no funcionan agradecería mucho la ayuda… a continuación les dejo el circuito hecho en multisim tomen en cuenta que lo e realizado varias veces y pues esta un poco modificado si alguien me puede hacer ver mi error le agradecería o al igual si podrían proporcionarme la simulación en Multisim 10​*


----------



## JonathanMCT (Dic 1, 2012)

Bueno, es muy difícil ver los errores en tu circuito. Por allí vi que no tenías los contadores alimentados. En fin. Hace un tiempo un amigo me pasó este circuito, es muy parecido al que tú tienes, lo único que cambia es que se usan 7448 en lugar de 7447 y displays de cátodo común en lugar de ánodo común. Te adjunto el circuito de multisim para que te orientes.

Saludos.


----------



## lalosanc (Dic 1, 2012)

Oye gracias pero es que no se si sea mucha molestia pero no tengo el multisim 12 de casualidad no me lo puedes enviar en multisim 10 te lo agradecería mucho o por favor envíame una captura de pantalla


----------



## JonathanMCT (Dic 2, 2012)

lalosanc dijo:


> Oye gracias pero es que no se si sea mucha molestia pero no tengo el multisim 12 de casualidad no me lo puedes enviar en multisim 10 te lo agradecería mucho o por favor envíame una captura de pantalla



Te lo dejo con extensión .ms10.


----------



## blozada (May 13, 2013)

cuales son los nombres de los chips utilizados en el multisim?


----------



## cheziko (May 13, 2013)

parecería fastidio, pero en mi pc tengo la versión 11, podrías adjuntar de nuevo el diagrama JonathanMCT  seria un parisiimo ..saluds


----------



## JonathanMCT (May 14, 2013)

blozada dijo:


> cuales son los nombres de los chips utilizados en el multisim?



Los 74LS90 son contadores binarios, los 74LS48 son decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos, el NE555 es el timer, oscilador o clock source, el cual se configura como se muestra en el circuito para obtener un pulso cada cierto tiempo (para este fin, de 1 segundo).



cheziko dijo:


> parecería fastidio, pero en mi pc tengo la versión 11, podrías adjuntar de nuevo el diagrama JonathanMCT  seria un parisiimo ..saluds



No es fastidio. 

Saludos.


----------



## jose fco (Ago 24, 2013)

mira este es un reloj de 24 horas que yo hice ypor lo tanto ya comprové que sirve =)... solo no le hagas caso al pulsador por que ese si no funciona pero el circuito del reloj cuenta exelente =)

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...tFMpZiIArKGgeAE&ved=0CAEQsCU&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola a todos, ?que me dicen de un relogio con indicaciõn binaria ? El usuario tiene que premero hacer contas transformando numeros binarios en decimais para saber que horas son ao momento .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

